# three single winter white hamsters surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:3
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Winter white
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1 years
Name(s): Atticus
Colours: White and grey.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Came from an animal hoarder.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Very nice natured hamster. A little nervous to be held, but this is something we will work on whilst he is in rescue.

Group:2
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Winter white
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1 years
Name(s): Jem
Colours: White and grey.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Came from an animal hoarder.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Friendly little lad and more lively and confident than Atticus. Still needs to get used to being handled, but this is something we will work on.

Group:3
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Winter white
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx 1 years
Name(s): Scout
Colours: White and grey.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Came from an animal hoarder.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: More lively than the boys, very inquisitive.

Photos to follow


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this back up, good luck with finding the hammies homes.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Here they are...

This is Jem

























This is Scout

























This is Atticus


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful! hope they all find excellent new homes!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These little ones are all still looking. Jem is very easy to hold and a lovely laid back boy. Scout is good to hold too and nice and friendly. She likes to come over and say hello. Atticus is improving daily and is much better with being handled than when he first came here. He isn't nasty at all, just a little bit unsure at first when you pick him up. I am very confident that with time he will be very hand tame as he has come on leaps and bounds already which is fantastic


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jem has been reserved  This leaves Scout and Atticus still looking.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jem went to his new home this morning


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We need to find Atticus and Scout a home as urgently as possible, because we have about 100 hamsters coming in very soon.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwwwwwww Anna scout is :001_tt1: i mustn't look anymore  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> AAAwwwwwwwww Anna scout is :001_tt1: i mustn't look anymore  x


But both are now very hand tame....


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Atticus has been reserved! I will confirm when he goes as we are trying to sort out transport so it relies on that.

Scout is still here. She is very friendly! If you put your hand in the cage she will come over and sit on your hand for a cuddle! She loves nibbling cardboard boxes so anyone interested must have lots of boxes to provide!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Scout has been reserved! I will update when both have gone to their new homes


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All these hamsters have now gone to their new homes


----------

